# Ideal screen size



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

My seats will be 13' and 16' from the screen. I can put uo to a 108" but was told that would be too big. Any suggestions for ideal screen size? :help:

thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

How did you came up with the seats distance??? ...What's your room size???

I read some post where is suggested to first place the seats in the right place to get the best audio, then calculate the screen size according to that distance :yes:

Here is a calculator that might help you http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html :T


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Room is about 17' deep. I have two rows of seats on a platform. The farthest I could place a seat is at 16' and it needs about 2.5 3' for the 1st row. I certainly don't want to be any closer. 
And so given that I know where I want the seats I'm trying to determine how big the screen should be before being too big.

I'm sure the guy who I hire to set everything up will figure out the audio. I can barely plug in a lamp


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The screen size depends a lot on your personal viewing preferences and the projector resolution. Where do you sit in a movie theater and what projector are you using?


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

epson 1080p Pro cinema
I usually sit in the middle of the theater.
I brick and morter guy told my 88" is more than enough and won't cause me to be moving my head back and forth to see the whole screen


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That seems small to me (I tend to sit in the middle of theaters as well), but I tend to prefer a larger screen, particularly for a theater. I suggest you sample a similar distance on a similar sized screen and decide for yourself. My guess would be that your salesman has a screen in inventory that he wants to sell in that size.

There are several screen size calculators online if you google it. You will find different recommendations from SMPTE and THX, for instance. The bottom line is, preferences vary, so you need to get some viewing experience yourself.

In the years of installations that I have done, I have found that few clients are unhappy with larger size screens.


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> There are several screen size calculators online if you google it. You will find different recommendations from SMPTE and THX, for instance. The bottom line is, preferences vary, so you need to get some viewing experience yourself...


Here is some numbers according to THX for a 16:9 screen...for 13' distance you need a 101.4 wide or 116.3 diagonal screen; for 16' distance 124.8 wide or 143.2 diagonal

You can use your wall to project the movie to choose the right size, then buy or diy your screen :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

In our last HT room, our first row was at about 11' with a 97" diagonal screen, which is about 89" wide. I liked it well, but a larger screen would have been okay too. I plan to go a bit bigger this time around with the new HT room... and I should be about 12' back. I am thinking 16:9 will be about 92" wide and the 2.37:1 will be about 123" wide.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

17' room should have ideal first row seating at approx 10.5' from the front wall to ear position. 

At that distance and your wanting a larger screen preference would tell me that something more like 100" would be preferable.

Keep your rear row as far from the wall behind it as you can for best bass smoothness and best surround experience.

Bryan


----------

